# Hops Suggestions For Coopers Real Ale



## akav (18/2/07)

For my next brew, I want to use the "Coopers Unreal Ale" recipe (from the Coopers website), but I'd like to start experimenting with adding some hops as well. I have the following: Kent Goldings, Cluster, Fuggle and Saaz. 

Any suggestions? The recipe as it stands uses 1 can Coopers Real Ale, 1kg Brew Enhancer 1 and 500g Light Dry Malt.

Please bear in mind that I'm completely new to this -- so far I've only made up kit brews without any boiling. So a gentle introduction to hopping will be much appreciated!


----------



## Mr Bond (18/2/07)

Had a look at that recipe and I would make the following ammendments.

purchase a safale s04 dry yeast from a HBS,and use in place of the one supplied.

Dissolve the 500gms of DME in 5 litres of water and bring to the boil.

Add 20 grams of fuggles and simmer for 10 mins, take off heat and add 20 grams of goldings and stir can of concentrate and booster in to this until dissolved totally.Should smell good now.

Pour through a strainer (to remove hop debris)into fermenter and top up to 23 litrs.

Add yeast and ferment at 18/20c .The temps that are quoted on the can are outrageous.

This will get you an aproximation of an english ale style beer with some nice aroma and hop flava and the yeast will give it some nice esters and fruity character.


----------



## Keifer (18/2/07)

What he said. Don't worry about boiling, it's easy to do. Just watch for boil-overs and you'll be fine.

What are the hops you bought, are they tea bags? or pellets? or flowers?


----------



## akav (18/2/07)

Thanks, both of you. I'll give it a try. The hops are all pellets.


----------

